# Cheap Vets Around Sydney



## Hagos (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm getting a Rotti pup today
And I have been ringing up vets for a female desexing and they are all about $390
And I am only paying $150 for the dog (mates rates+its a bday present)

So does anyone know of a cheap vet that does dog desexing?
cheers


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 25, 2010)

that's a standard price- female will always cost more then males because the surgery is more tricky and the overall cost is affected my the weight of the dog at the time of desexing, bigger the dog the more anesthetic it takes to keep them under. Sometimes the RSPCA will do massive cost price desexing drives but they're locations can be way out where and it's not on all the time. 
In saying that if you can't afford the $390 in desexing don't buy the dog! Remember you need to factor in vaccination costs as well if it's still a young pup, it will need three puppies vaccinations at $90 a pop plus microchipping is a legal requirement now days (combined vacc and chipping would be about $150 at most vets)


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 25, 2010)

I didnt know that vet costs has to be lower then the price of the animal itself? What about that lady that spent $20,000 for her pets vet bill..

Geez..this could turn ugly..AGAIN.


----------



## toximac (Oct 25, 2010)

We paid $190 for ours in the hills but that was 8 years ago.. its bound to go up I guess. If its a present can't you buy a diamond collar or puppy training school vouchers - look into suburban vets in pennant hills to castle hill area.. you prob. get a combined deal.. and look into pet insurance too -
...Rotti pups are so cute, lol, put photos up hehehe.. I wanna see lol


----------



## silatman (Oct 25, 2010)

Our local council offers a rebate to registered dog owners when they get their dog desexed. You should check with your local council, we ended up getting about $100 back.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll do it for a slab, can't guarantee the dog having a long healthy life but it's cheap but then it's a cheap dog so doesn't matter.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 25, 2010)

We had our adult rottie bitch desexed and it was much more costly because of greater anaesthetic needs. She also was recovering from a false pregnancy, went onto heat, needed dew claws removed and had an umbilical hernia repair. Figure we paid about $600 in the first month for vet bills, food and pharmaceuticals (flea/tick/worm products). She was a "free" dog. 

$390 is not bad. Don't forget that you will need wormer and flea/tick treatment - which adds up quickly. For those you can shop online and save about 30% off retail prices, but there are no shortcuts for desexing. While you are at it, head off to the local dog training club for cheap training. A well-trained rottie is a pleasure, but one that doesn't listen is a galloping disaster zone.


----------



## crosswire (Oct 25, 2010)

$390! Flap me, I'm in QLD and paid only $270 for desexing, dew claws and vaccinations on a rottie X only 2 years ago.
Have prices really gone up that much or is Sydney that much more expensive???

Sorry, I can't help with a cheap vet in Sydney.


----------



## Hagos (Oct 26, 2010)

It's not that I can't afford it and all that
It's just that I didn't think it would be THAT expensive
I was thinking it would be more around the $250 mark
But I guess you always end up paying more for the thongs you love


I will definitely be taking her to dog training
There's a group that do it right around the corner of my house

Cheers


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck with her. It's so much easier if you train them properly from the start. Dog training clubs are a great social time for you and her. I teach at my local and it's made a world of difference in both of my dogs. It's always harder to start with a rescue dog that has 'issues'. Folks like you who start with a puppy can make such a difference and avoid so many problems! Now you just need to get some nice stout nylon bones and rough them up a bit with a metal file. She will need them for teething.


----------



## mungus (Oct 26, 2010)

Look for a GOOD vet, not a CHEAP vet.


----------



## giglamesh (Oct 26, 2010)

ours was 260 for bitch desexing, microchipping and dewclaws


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 26, 2010)

Hagos said:


> But I guess you always end up paying more for the _thongs_ you love


 
Each to there own i suppose


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 26, 2010)

Thongs... now there's a thing...

J


----------



## Perko (Oct 29, 2010)

Here it is
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/u-wear-havaianas-145992/



Pythoninfinite said:


> Thongs... now there's a thing...
> 
> J


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 29, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Here it is
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/u-wear-havaianas-145992/



good to see its still going..


----------



## mutchlost (Mar 4, 2011)

yes looking for a prices for vaccination for pups i have no idea


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 5, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> We had our adult rottie bitch desexed and it was much more costly because of greater anaesthetic needs. She also was recovering from a false pregnancy, went onto heat, needed dew claws removed and had an umbilical hernia repair. Figure we paid about $600 in the first month for vet bills, food and pharmaceuticals (flea/tick/worm products). She was a "free" dog.
> 
> $390 is not bad. Don't forget that you will need wormer and flea/tick treatment - which adds up quickly. For those you can shop online and save about 30% off retail prices, but there are no shortcuts for desexing. While you are at it, head off to the local dog training club for cheap training. A well-trained rottie is a pleasure, but one that doesn't listen is a galloping disaster zone.



Very true, also remember you have to allocate money for food, a good premium food would cost about $10 a week, vaccinations, microchip & be worthwhile looking at pet insurances as well. Remember a pet is a luxuary not a right. Do you have the money if your dog gets a tick (1000-3500), gdv (3000-5000), hit by car 1000+++++++, sorry if I sound bitter and I am sure you will do your best, but I am sick of people saying well it only cost $$$ or it was free but did not think through the long term implications or the fact that their pet will live for 8-15yrs, I don't earn much in my job, but I chose to have pets, so given that, I have a seperate bank account with money in there just for them. I am over people saying oh but I have no money just put it down and I will get a new one or can't you treat for free.....if you chose to own a pet have the money to treat it, I am talking basics not cancer etc..well thats my rant for Friday


----------



## wokka (Mar 5, 2011)

$390 is somewhere less than $1 a week over the life of the dog. Feeding it will cost 10-20 time that!


----------

